# Guhong V1, Guhong V2, and Zhanchi Differences



## danielwithabat (Dec 4, 2012)

So what are the differences between the 3 cubes? Other than torpedoes ofc. What does the new design on the zhanchi do? Does it make it turn smoother or something? I heard that screws never go in crooked on the guhong v2 core. Is that really true? When I used both the guhong and guhong v2, the guhong felt sort of clickier than the guhong v2 which was very smooth and stable. But when I take a look on the inside, I see now differences whatsoever. So what makes the guhong v2 smoother? 

Also, what cube came out first? The zhanchi or guhong v2? Sort of confused with that.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 4, 2012)

from my understanding, the guhong and guhong v2 only have a difference between them in the torpedoes and a slight difference in center cap and center piece. The zhanchi cam out before the guhong v2. I made a video about guhongs that you may find helpful:


----------



## bgdgyfer (Dec 4, 2012)

Same problem, I thought I was using a Guhong V1 at a comp but, I wasen`t. :-(


----------

